# Yahoo! sold my piece!



## barry richardson (Oct 30, 2012)

I submitted some artsy type woodwork at the Tempe Center for the Arts. The gallery was doing an exhibit featuring wood art. They picked one of my pieces, and I was just informed this morning that it sold. (you could put a price on them, 25% goes to the gallery) I was lucky to get in, most of the stuff there was large scale sculpture, like you would see in a hotel lobby or something. This piece is a little thing; about 9"x9". probably why it sold, that and the modest price of $375 Just had to gloat it up!

[attachment=12884]


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats. That's a cool piece, no wonder it went so quickly at that price. Would like to hear more about it if you could.


----------



## scrimman (Oct 30, 2012)

Huzzah! Man I love it when someone likes your stuff enough that they're actually willing to shell out cash to have it. Its a really high complement. Congrats Barry!


----------



## DomInick (Oct 30, 2012)

You have every right to gloat, that is truly a very stunning piece. Show quality.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2012)

Awesome Barry! Just awesome! 

But tell us more about the piece itself. What kind of woods used, how did you get those bumps on it, how did you form the tentacles, how did you come up with the design itslef etc. ???

Congrats!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

congrates barry thats an awsome lookin peice worth every penny -duck


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2012)

Too cool! Congrats on the sale(I think they got a bargain!). The bumps are great... Is that the old 'dent and sand' treatment? However you did it, it turned out great! Love the tentacles too!


----------



## BarbS (Oct 30, 2012)

A very artistic piece! Congratulations!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 30, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! Congrats on the sale(I think they got a bargain!). The bumps are great... Is that the old 'dent and sand' treatment? However you did it, it turned out great! Love the tentacles too!



Yup Doc, it was the old dent and sand treatment. The body of the vase is Aspen that a friend from Colorado gave me. Not real exciting wood, but I like it cause it is easy to carve on, and as it turns out, works great for "Ukibori". That is the term for the technique. I saw it discussed a while ago on a forum and decided to experiment with it. This was my first, and probably the best results of the several Ive tried. The process goes like this. Dimple the wood with a round tipped punch. I ground the end of a 1/4" bolt to a nice smooth half round. once you dimple the pattern, turn or sand the entire surface down to the level of the bottom of the dimples, then hit it with steam, or quickly spin it in boiling water and the bumps rasie proud of the surface. It needs to be a soft wood to work. Aspen works the best of what I've tried, alder was ok too. Wish aspen was available around here:sad: The top was made by using 8 sticks of walnut, cutting a 22 1/2% angle on each side of the ends so I could glue it together in an 'octogan with arms'. then carved and shapped away, first with the bandsaw, then rasps and carving tools, and a dremel mini sanding drum. The collar is bubinga and maple, the base is desert ironwood. The design just kinda evolved, didnt start out with a plan, like I said, It was just kinda of an experiement, and I decided to get whimsical with it. I gave it the title "Whoville Vase" . The main parts were turned separatly, then attached. Google ukibori and you will find some info on the process (which is what I did)


----------



## Patrude (Oct 30, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> I submitted some artsy type woodwork at the Tempe Center for the Arts. The gallery was doing an exhibit featuring wood art. They picked one of my pieces, and I was just informed this morning that it sold. (you could put a price on them, 25% goes to the gallery) I was lucky to get in, most of the stuff there was large scale sculpture, like you would see in a hotel lobby or something. This piece is a little thing; about 9"x9". probably why it sold, that and the modest price of $375 Just had to gloat it up!



Wow! that is "impressive work" Some lucky person now has a very special work of art......Great job, congratulations on the sale


----------

